# Cuber Catchphrases



## sub20cuber (Sep 5, 2013)

In the comment section below you can write down any of your favourite cuber catchphrases that you yourself use or that you know other famous/not famous cubers use. Personally I use "no cube, no cuber" but when im in the middle of a 3x3 etc. solve I will say in my head "sub______here I come". now remember to write down any of your comments in the comment section bel...(arrrrrrr this is starting to sound like a youtube video). I don't care if it is cheesy


----------



## Username (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't use any at all.


----------



## stoic (Sep 5, 2013)

What does no cube no cuber mean?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 5, 2013)

I think of nothing, it really helps
And how hard that is to do


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 5, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I think of nothing, it really helps
> And how hard that is to do



You sure you dont think this ****ing pro timer better stop properly or will flip ****?


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 5, 2013)

cubers cant cube without a cube


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 5, 2013)

if I solved using roux and had your avg I would say "the m slice is my life" haha joking


----------



## KongShou (Sep 5, 2013)

"Not another useless thread"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 5, 2013)

Forever a nub.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 5, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> You sure you dont think this ****ing pro timer better stop properly or will flip ****?


<3 all the time


----------



## CHJ (Sep 5, 2013)

"Because goats are like mushrooms,
if you shoot a duck, then I'm scared of toasters"


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 5, 2013)

"Please no DNF" before I start an official solve. (I had timer issues so much at my first comp I was freaked about getting them without knowing why.)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 5, 2013)

Gogogo new PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2013)

edit: mabby i would of gotten banned again so ill change it

sim>realcube


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Use the OAQT.

EDIT: Oh wait, this asked for my catchphrases too.

"I can't go to this comp because I have orchestra."


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 6, 2013)

I DEMAND 2 ROUNDS OF BLD!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 6, 2013)

How come nobody has mentioned "ROOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"?
And I think "Brest?" should count too.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 6, 2013)

"YES! WOOAHHH HO HO" 
"Is that a DNF?"
And there's always the classic "I just peeled the stickers off."


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 6, 2013)

Here is mine "If it ain't finger trickable Lube it."


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Here is mine "If it ain't finger trickable Lube it."



What if you are referring to a bad alg?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 6, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> What if you are referring to a bad alg?



No a bad cube like the rubiks brand.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 6, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> What if you are referring to a bad alg?



LUBE it. Make it <L, U, B, E> gen alg



XTowncuber said:


> "YES! WOOAHHH HO HO"
> "Is that a DNF?"
> And there's always the classic "I just peeled the stickers off."



I'm more like noooooo is it a +2



sneaklyfox said:


> How come nobody has mentioned "ROOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"?
> And I think "Brest?" should count too.



Definitely "Brest?"



Noahaha said:


> I DEMAND 2 ROUNDS OF BLD!



Shut up Haiyan. It's not funny cause it could happen in the next few months.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 6, 2013)

"it's not the cube, it's the cuber" 

and

"practice practice practice"


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2013)

"redux is better than lolyau for 4x4" Feliks' favourite phrase.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 6, 2013)

"She died"


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 8, 2013)

"Brest?"

"wat"


----------



## applemobile (Sep 8, 2013)

Holy J-perm batman.


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 8, 2013)

ha


----------



## SarahG (Sep 13, 2013)

When I've finished having a bit of a practice and I'm ready to do some serious solving I say "let's rock and roll", I know, cheeeeeese!
Normally followed by "ok that was the last warm up solve, honest".


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 13, 2013)

Have a question, there's a thread for that.


----------



## rj (Sep 13, 2013)

"Use the search box". "Speeeeed!"


----------



## EternalE (Sep 21, 2013)

I usually go with: "Was your scramble really impossible friend? No? Have a nice day!"


----------

